# Looking for coding position in Winston Salem NC area



## TEANES (Apr 4, 2013)

Tammy L. Eanes


Highlights of Qualifications

•    Highly dependable, punctual and efficient.
•    Supportive team worker; committed and responsible.
•    Able to prioritize workload and meet deadlines with minimal supervision.
•    Committed to quality customer service.



Relevant Experience
Customer Service

•    Handled a high volume of calls (300/day);
•    Answered customer complaints, questions, and billing questions;
•    Greeted customers;
•    Assisted customers with registration

Administrative Support

•    Processed a large volume of daily mail;
•    Sent out information packages, composed routine correspondence;
•    Provided secretarial support for the Office Manager;
•    Knowledge of CPT, ICD-9 Coding; Medical Insurance billing and posting payments, and Insurance follow ups
•    Obtaining Prior Authorizations and Insurance verifications
•    Maintained Manager duties in her absence
•    Handles cash credit card transactions; balanced at the end of the day;
•    Conducted inventory, worked over-time as required;
•    13 years experience in the Medical field and Administrative field.

Computer Expertise

•    Used Word Perfect 6.0 (Windows) and Microsoft Word on a Dell PC to generate correspondence;
•    Used Microsoft Works and Word to generate spreadsheets and correspondence.
•    Used Front Page to build Web pages.
•    Excel to keep track of correspondence.

Employment History

1998- Aug. 2002     Medical Office Associate II, Carilion Family and Internal Medicine, Martinsville, VA 24112

Aug. 2002- April 2003 Medical Office Associate II, Carilion Surgical Care, 
Rocky Mount, VA

April 2003- Aug. 2004 Medical Office Associate II, Ahmad T. Hag M.D.
Martinsville, VA 24112 

Aug. 2004-May 2005     Medical Office Associate II- Carilion Medical Associates, Martinsville, VA 24112

May 2005-present Accounts Receivable/Coding Specialst- Piedmont Triad Family Medicine, PA , Kernersville, NC 27284




Education and Training

1996    General Learning Diploma, Bassett High School

2001         Certified Nursing Assistant Certificate, Patrick Henry 
Community College

1996-2000 Information Systems Technology, Patrick Henry
             Community College

References

References available upon request.


----------

